# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Backyard advice/inspiration

## BallinaNSW

Hi team 
Newbie here, what a great resource this forum is. 
Looking for advice on how best to make the most of a small L shaped back yard. Looking at putting in a deck stepping out off the patio door. That side of the house gets the most of the days sun but can be too uncomfortable to sit out there on a summer's day. What advice can you provide for to shade that area? 
We want to build the deck into the corner but also want it roofed in some way. Would this need to be freestanding or could we attach a roofed structure from the house so that when you step out of the patio door you're stepping into a covered area? 
Any advice hints inspiration or tips on how to make the best of this narrowish space. Max 4 meters deep at widest part, although we have plenty of length to work with. 
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Duplicate post here: https://www.renovateforum.com/f196/b...ration-125961/

----------

